# Fake meat.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.beefproducer.com/beef/heres-ugly-truth-about-fake-meat?NL=FP-002&Issue=FP-002_20181004_FP-002_308&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1_b&utm_rid=CPG02000003227233&utm_campaign=31874&utm_medium=email&elq2=280c4f141dff47f382700e1a2269025e


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmmm......made from cow fetus blood huh? I will have to file that one for future discussion usage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Umm, no thank you.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Doesn't sound very appealing. Kind of like the veggie burgers that are made to bleed. Use beet juice and other stuff to simulate blood. My thought is just eat regular home grown beef if you want your meat to bleed.

It is a concern to us that raise cattle. I hope veggie burgers and lab grown meat is just a fad but the reality is if the consumer wants it and buys into some of the false science behind it, its probably here to stay.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

IHCman said:


> Doesn't sound very appealing. Kind of like the veggie burgers that are made to bleed. Use beet juice and other stuff to simulate blood. My thought is just eat regular home grown beef if you want your meat to bleed.
> 
> It is a concern to us that raise cattle. I hope veggie burgers and lab grown meat is just a fad but the reality is if the consumer wants it and buys into some of the false science behind it, its probably here to stay.


I'm not going to claim many people will find lab meat appealing (at least for now), but what false science are you talking about?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The false science I meant was that raising cattle for meat isn't as sustainable or healthy as their veggie burgers. Its what I read in articles talking about meatless burgers and how they'll replace cattle. I bet we'd be surprised how many in the big cities believe some of that BS.


----------

